# Ross warranty



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Not sure how I feel about it. Bought Ross stuff because of their lifetime warranty and non-madeinchinaness. My essence FS 7wt rod weirdly broke a week ago or so, just plunked right off like it was perforated or something, less than 6 months old, hadn't even caught a slot red with it yet. So I look online, pull up the form for returns and see that I need to include a $50 check with the damaged item... so with ups and this fee Im in 65 bucks just to take advantage of the lifetime warranty. I'm a little bitter and certainly hope the replacement doesn't have some crazy flaw in it!


----------



## JDP1292 (Jul 7, 2015)

That's pretty standard with most rod manufacturers- there is a fee to get it fixed with pretty much anyone it's not limited to just Ross.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

U may have hit it w/a fly while casting making a weak spot who knows? Those dam things are fragile.

Like JD said pretty much standard practice although handling charges vary. 

I sent in a Rod to Redington $40 fee. When the Rod came back the wraps where all cracking, gave them a call. They sent out a completely new rod no charge at all. I was happy w/that.

If your not happy when U see it let them know.


----------



## JDP1292 (Jul 7, 2015)

fly rods are more fragile than you think. Yes they're incredibly tough, but it doesn't take much to weaken them or break them. It always pains me to see someone high sticking a big fish in the salt because they're just asking for a broken rod. And while that $65 may seem ludicrous to you... Think about it if you had a top of the line $850 rod. $65 isn't much. I used to work at a fly shop and dealt with this alot, companies are extremely reasonable and good about their warranties.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, yes, I can understand an $850 rod, but this was $140 lol. I've got an old Hobbs creek 5wt boat/beater rod that keeps on truckin. I've caught bigger fish on, and certainly used the cheapy way more than the Ross. I wouldn't feel so bad if this had been a few years down the line but this thing is (was) still like new.


----------



## JDP1292 (Jul 7, 2015)

Then maybe consider upgrading instead of paying the fee. That's what I did when a cheap rod I had broke, just got an upgrade. It's a handling charge that's gonna be the same on any rod, regardless of the price range. It's possible there was a defect, or a few hits with a weighted fly can do it, or high sticking a fish one too many times can do it too. There's any number of factors that can go into it.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

Jason just replaced his Ross rod, same thing $50. My TFO came with a piece of paper that says LIFETIME WARRANTY. on the other side of that paper it says send your rod in with $25 for shipping and handling..... oh well I guess that beats the heck out of another $150


----------



## JDP1292 (Jul 7, 2015)

^^ This. I'm a huge fan of Echo and Airflo products- some of the best rods and lines I've ever used.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I sent an email asking about the possibility of upgrading, we'll see. And having mentioned Jason, I do remember carrying this rod for a 3 mile red, guess that did it in!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> Not sure how I feel about it. Bought Ross stuff because of their lifetime warranty and non-madeinchinaness. My essence FS 7wt rod weirdly broke a week ago or so, just plunked right off like it was perforated or something, less than 6 months old, hadn't even caught a slot red with it yet. So I look online, pull up the form for returns and see that I need to include a $50 check with the damaged item... so with ups and this fee Im in 65 bucks just to take advantage of the lifetime warranty. I'm a little bitter and certainly hope the replacement doesn't have some crazy flaw in it!


The only good thing I found out about Ross is it doesn't matter how you break it. So in my case, it was my stupidity how it broke and got a new one fer the 65 bucks so it was a good deal fer me.....


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, my faith in Ross has been restored. Yes, the fee still sucks, even if it was 20 bucks, just doesn't jive with what most expect from a warranty. But! I emailed and asked about upgrading while the rod was there and paying the difference. I mentioned i'd either upgrade to the Essence FC or to the RX. Got a nice little email back from "Kate" saying they'd be happy to upgrade me to the RX. I said OK, tell me how much to pay, to which she replied "You and I are square". Thats a happy ending!


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

Can't beat that!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> Well, my faith in Ross has been restored. Yes, the fee still sucks, even if it was 20 bucks, just doesn't jive with what most expect from a warranty. But! I emailed and asked about upgrading while the rod was there and paying the difference. I mentioned i'd either upgrade to the Essence FC or to the RX. Got a nice little email back from "Kate" saying they'd be happy to upgrade me to the RX. I said OK, tell me how much to pay, to which she replied "You and I are square". Thats a happy ending!



I spoke w/ Kate too..... I guess the company aint so big!!! Let me know when you get it in and my stuff is done, I'll check it out when I pick em up!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Jason said:


> I spoke w/ Kate too..... I guess the company aint so big!!! Let me know when you get it in and my stuff is done, I'll check it out when I pick em up!!!:thumbsup:


your stuff is pretty much done, you just need some straps and some padding.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> your stuff is pretty much done, you just need some straps and some padding.


Dang-it man....on the ball!!! Text me what I need to bring ya to get em outta hock!!!


----------

